
Stress eats holes in your brain - howard941
http://www.startribune.com/stress-eats-holes-in-your-brain/142338285/
======
x2f10
I read the article but don't see a comment on whether the holes will self-
repair with stress reduction.

~~~
dragonsky67
At the end of the article there is a discussion of the impact on patients
after getting treatment and learning how to deal with stress, then having
brain function return to normal.

------
mrgoose
This site looks identical to New York Times in styling and layout. I wonder if
they're owned by the same parent company.

------
akeck
Warning: This site gave me a malware warning in Chrome.

------
glafa
this article is making me stressed.

